# Fehler beim sudo Befehl "sudo: command not found"

## tarir

Hallo,

nach 15 minütigem Googeln bin ich nicht so wirklich weiter gekommen, auch hier im Forum kam beim Eingeben des Fehlers nicht viel aus der Suche raus, deswegen starte ich jetzt mal den Thread  :Wink: 

Wenn ich in die shell "sudo (Befehl)" eingebe, kommt folgender Fehler:

sudo: command not found

Scheint so, als wäre dieses Kommando nicht definiert, wer weiß von euch Abhilfe?  :Sad: 

Grüße, tarir

----------

## b3cks

Also die Fehlermeldung sagt doch eigentlich alles, oder? Den Befehl bzw. das Programm gibt es nicht.

emerge sudo als Root sollte Abhilfe schaffen.

----------

## tarir

Wenn ich nun das Skript ,Portage2paludis' starten will kommt folgendes:

tux tux # sudo ./portage2paludis.bash 

sudo: ./portage2paludis.bash: command not found

(es ist im gleichen ordner, mit ls wirds angezeigt, kriege auch den namen mit tab vervollständigung)

Hier der Link zum Howto: http://paludis.pioto.org/migration.html

(Hoffe es war korrekt, das hierrein zu posten, statt ein neues Thema zu eröffnen)

----------

## beejay

 *tarir wrote:*   

> Wenn ich nun das Skript ,Portage2paludis' starten will kommt folgendes:
> 
> tux tux # sudo ./portage2paludis.bash 
> 
> sudo: ./portage2paludis.bash: command not found
> ...

 

Vermutlich stimmt die Berechtigungsmaske nicht. Irgendwie habe ich ja das Gefühl, dass Du mit dem fehlenden Grundlagenwissen und der Migration auf Pal00sedis Schiffbruch erleiden wirst.

----------

## Pegasus87

Zum bearbeiten der Sudo Rechte nimmt am besten visudo

----------

## nikaya

Für das portage2paludis.bash Skript braucht man kein sudo.Einfach als root ausführen und gut.

----------

